# Lawyer Lliria



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Can anyone reccomend an English speaking lawyer in the Lliria area, near Valencia. We plan to purchase a property this summer. We are over in a weeks time to view properties. Many thanks


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

Saul Llopis Alonso, Lliria, 962 790 138 or mobile 616 873 796, I have used him myself, speaks great english and costs are sensible.


----------



## joannadawns (Nov 28, 2017)

I would 2nd that. I found Saul very helpful and did a lot of translating without charging more. Prices are ok... well as good as any Lawyer in Spain


----------

